# So long and good night...



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

well... it's time to say goodbye. my little Z car's going away. I've gotta try to sell it to make room for another car... hehe, and the thing that makes me feel really bad is that it won't even be a nissan taking it's space. I've got to get rid of it to make room for a Toyota. My dad's getting a SR5 hatch for a grand. It sucks... It's so fun. oh well. so any one wanna buy a Z? hehe. J/K so I don't know what to do with it... my folks say to put it on the street for cheap, because Pick Your Part wont give me crap for it. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If it ran, I'll take the engine.....


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It runs fine. It needs a new power steering pressure hose, and an oil change and possibly a new thermostat... I'm not sure. It sometimes gets overheated on longer freeway drives. I don't know... I'm thinking of just putting it on the street for $500 and seeing if anyone wants it. But I need to finish the registration first. (SMOG & DMV Inspection)any other Ideas?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

just curious, how much did pick your part want to give you for the car?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

hehe $75 :thumbdwn:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> hehe $75 :thumbdwn:




shiiiiiit!! i woulda figured it was somewhere in the 200-300$ price range. for 75$? shit, they make that money right up by selling 2 parts off the car!!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

yeah, ike I said... I figured I'd throw the thing on the street for $500 and see how it does. It's not like the thing's a junker... I just couldn't believe they wouldn't even give me a bill for it. :banhump:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Okay, so I'm not sure if I want to sell it now. The more I think about the stupid thing, the more I realize how much I like it. The initial spark was reignited into an inferno by this thread. You can read some of my rantings there. Basically I'm coming to you fellow First Gen. 300 owners/enthusiasts, in hopes that maybe you can help me decide whether or not I should keep my jewel/curse. Any and all input (positive and negative) is _GREATLY_ appreciated.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Is it a turbo or NA? Mileage?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It's an '84 300ZX GL 2+2 N/A w/5Spd. Over 300,000M on it, but you know how reliable the VG's are, I'd be swapping the motor out anyways, and getting the VG30E-T. I thinko maybe I'll keep it, get it drivable, and use it till I put thye new motor in the S13. Then I'll drive it, and work on the Z. *shrug* I'm not sure.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

If I still lived in CA I would buy it from you, but you probably wouldn't be keen on shipping it to East Texas would you? What motor are you putting in your S13? I have one too, except I use it for Drift Competition and not daily driving. I am about to get another one as my daily though.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm doing a full Silvia Setup. It'll be just as if it were a built S13 imported here, without going through all the legal hoops. SR20DE-T, (red top) turbo upgrade for aprox. 300-ish hp at wheels, RHD, full susp. upgraded, interior, paint, etc. Not for Comp drifting, *RANT* but I'll definately get it sideways fairly often. it'll be more of a daily driven racer, that's easy on the eyes as well. But I'm thinking I'll keep the Z, get it streetable, drive it and work on the S13, and once it's done, then start working on the Z more in depth. Maybe focus more on show for it.

*RANT*because it's teh lame IMO, I just don't see the fun of drifting in a competition on a course built specifically for it, when you're being judged by how well you can drift. I like the down hill Touge, and will use drifting when appropriate. I've said it before and I'll say it again... drifting's not a sport, it's a skill. A skill, and technique employed at various times during racing. You can't really score it. It's either smooth, or sloppy, but never something someone can win at. It get's you around the turn easier then great, if not, well... I suggest using the easiest way through the turn. Unless of course you're doing it simply to have fun or to taunt your opponent.*RANT*


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome idea's with the 240, I am about to get another one and will do an SR20 RHD conversion with it. As for the rant, I agree that it is should be used during racing and shouldn't really be a judged competition, but if you're really good at getting really far sideways and still coming out smooth and what not, you can make a good living, and that's why I do it. It's something I can do to make money and it's one of the most fun things I've ever done. However, in defense, you use a different style of drifting in competition versus real racing. I used to autocross, and I used speed or race drifting when I would autocross, and it cut my times by almost 25%. but in competition drifting you use style or show drifting and that does not require you to keep a whole lot of speed, it just requires you're angle to be much wider and further sideways than a race drift. It's not exactly true drifting, in that it does not keep to the history and origin of drifting, which was, as you said, downhill mountain-side racing.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Okay, so I started putting together a list of stuff I'm gonna do and some stuff I need off the top of my head. It was a really depressing way to spend my break at work and it's far from a complete list. 
*NEED*
Thermostat
Full Exhaust Replacement
Power Steering pressure hose
Window Gaskets
front cover
Interior Door handle assemblies
headlight motors
*WANT*
New paint Job. (not too hard, since my dad does it for a living, I'm thinking two-tone... Flat black base with a Blue Kandy over the top. I'm thinking I'll leave it flat black 'til I can afford the rest)
New Tint
Wheels
CF Hood (Painted except cowl sides)
Short throw shifter
and eventually a VG30E-T swap


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

okay... today was an expensive day off. Here's how it went.

$15 Woke up, drove the Z to McDonalds ate breakfast and then washed the car. (Yay for a clean Z-Car)
$50 Then took it to get it smogged.
Failed. The timing pulley was waaaay misalligned.
$110 Pulley readjusted and timing fixed. It idles alot smoother now too. I thought It was the vacuum leak. Oh well. It sounds better now.
$8 walked down to KRAGEN and got a new air filter
FREE SMOG retest. Pass.
$50 Oil change+filter, fluids topped off, tires rotated and balanced.
$233-Total
Good times. Now I've got a quote for ins. ($195 initial, includes 2 months and broker fee, and then about $60 a month. not too bad.)
that'll get taken care of next week and so will the power steering pressure hose. It stayed at a decent temp, so I'm not sure what's up with the cooling. I think I'll get it checked and if need be I'll fix it next week as well.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

So yeah, it's legal! and I've got pic's.... well.... sorta. They're night shots so they're pretty crappy, but I've been working all day every day since I got the cam.









My filthy engine bay.

My front cover is tore up... it'll need to be replaced.

...and of course the delaminating paint...

So as you may, or may not be able to see, I've got alot of work to go.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

New pics, same crappy quality, but at least they're daylight shots.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

So now, talks about ditching it again... It's gonna cost about $1,000 to fix the Power Steering, which is the reason for the vibration. It's also going to need a new motor/trans real soon. All the money seems like it'd be better spent on a car that's a little more reliable. And I can build my credit. And I wouldn't have to worry about spending everything on building it, because there'd be no reason to build... it. It, as it's going to be referred to, is possibly going to be... Korean. *gasp* Possibly an Accent 3 door. Fully loaded except anti-locks for 12 grand. Any suggestions?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, it's official. The Accent's been mine for a week... the Z's got for sale signs in it. *sigh* I feel wierd. $500 or best... let me know... I'd rather sombody that'd rebuild it respectably got it than "joe blow." Also the S-13's up for sale. Probably already got a buyer. *sigh* I feel like a traitor.
Korean. Why did it have to be Korean?


----------

